# Игра по нотам: как переворачивать



## vev (29 Июн 2014)

Господа,

еще во времена отсутствия ксероксов и сборников Мирека и Лондонова столкнулся с проблемой перелистывания нот. 
Мало того, что их требуется перевернуть в самый неподходящий момент, но еще и сборник всегда норовил соскользнуть с пюпитра или захлопнуться. При этом злобное детище полиграфической промышленности даже от не слишком долгого использования превращалось в набор ничем не связанных между собой листков.
Воды с тех пор утекло много. Нет того самого государства, нотные сборники стали для книжных магазинов изгоями и найти их днем с огнем невозможно. Но проблема то осталась.

Я для себя ее решаю достаточно просто: листы с односторонней печатью склеиваю встык широким прозрачным скотчем и складываю гармошкой. По три-четыре листа в таком виде на пюпитре умещается да и перелистывать достаточно удобно. С экономией бумаги конечно прямо скажем не ахти, но. .. Однако, объединить несколько произведений, "сброшюрованных" таким образом невозможно. 

Как вы боретесь с нотами? Может есть какие хитрости у бывалых музыкантов, которые нам дилетантам неведомы? Поделитесь если не сложно


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (29 Июн 2014)

Хитрость одна - выучить произведение как можно быстрее наизусть.


----------



## vev (29 Июн 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
Дмитрий, старость - не радость  Это в Вашем возрасте легко учить, а каково нам предпенсионерам? :biggrin:


----------



## gerborisov (29 Июн 2014)

Как вариант играть с экрана планшетного компа.


----------



## Radik (29 Июн 2014)

На мой непросвещенный взгляд, лучше всего для этой цели подходит планшет подходящего размера с так называемыми "жидкими чернилами". Почти полная
аналогия с бумагой, самопроизвольного захлопывания листов нет, переворачивание
листа сводится моментальному нажатию всего одной кнопки.. возможен
моментальный прыжок через ряд страниц на нужное место..

Конечно, потребуется однократно финансово вложиться..


----------



## vev (29 Июн 2014)

*gerborisov*,

Пробовал. Экран мелковат немного, но годится при хорошем качестве нот. А вот с полуслепыми, плохо отсканированными полная труба. Даже Sibelius установил, чтобы качество поднять. Благо набор произведения не занимает много времени с использованием ф-ношной клавиатуры.


----------



## gerborisov (29 Июн 2014)

Radik писал:


> планшет подходящего размера с так называемыми "жидкими чернилами". Почти полная аналогия с бумагой,


 Самый большой ридер - 9 дюймов. Маловато для чтения Pdf. Планшеты есть и больших размеров, плюс при плохом освешении ридер хуже видно. Если знаете ридеры лишённые этих недостатков -пишите.


----------



## Radik (29 Июн 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> Если знаете ридеры лишённые этих недостатков -пишите.



В последнее время перестал ими пользоваться - вещи у меня не задерживаются..
(все лучшее - детям :biggrin: ).. если что, отпишусь..


----------



## bombastic (30 Июн 2014)

*gerborisov*,
абсолютно прав - совпадение неполное, и даже на самом большом e-ink дисплее будет плохо видно при затемнении, а также там вообще не лучшее качество нот - фон сероват, текст мелкий,хоть и регулируется. Самое главное - перелистывать ещё неудобнее, чем бумагу - постоянно трясешься, чтобы это устройство за 6 тысяч не упало и не разбилось ( они в лет бьются).
Лично я владелец 2х ридеров и знаю, что говорю - сам всё печатаю на принтере в крупных объемах.
По моему гораздо удобнее правильно склеить скан и плюс загнуть уголки в местах перелистывания


----------



## Amarok (30 Июн 2014)

Я лично склеиваю ноты полотнами, если пьеса небольшая, то положил ее и ничего перелистывать не надо, а если большое, например соната, сюита, то по частям склеивать, а полотна эти ложить на фано удобно, но только с закрытой крышкой, конечно, если нет такой возможности и только пюпитр, то я поддерживаю верхний комментарий просто удобно склеить, сделать на пюпитре держатели, если они отсутствуют, закрепить 1 и последнюю страницу, и исполнять


----------



## vev (30 Июн 2014)

Пока нашел для себя более или менее пристойное решение для владельцев iPad. Avid Scorch - прекрасное решение для использования совместно с Sibelius. Ноты набираются на компе, а читалкой является планшет. Смена листов происходит в одно касание. Из минусов пока только размер экрана. Из плюсов - можно смену страниц подогнать под самое удобное место в нотах. Можно выставить темп и он сам будет прокручивать ноты.


----------



## MAN (30 Июн 2014)

Я бумагу экономлю, печатаю на двух сторонах, а листики рассовываю по вот таким папкам.





Мне кажется, что в таких папках с файлами ноты достаточно удобно как хранить, так и пользоваться ими.


----------



## vev (30 Июн 2014)

*MAN*,

Александр, я с этого начинал. Уперся в то, что количество папок растет в геометрической прогрессии, а если тебе хочется поиграть несколько произведений из разный папок, то бери с собой все, либо перекладывай файлы из одной в другую.


----------



## MAN (30 Июн 2014)

Количество папок растёт, говорите? Должно расти не количество, а качество. Качество игры имеется в виду. А насчёт "бери с собой" лично мне вообще не очень понятно, поскольку:
а) сам я играю как правило там же, где и храню ноты (т.е. у себя дома);
б) если бы даже нужно было играть где-то ещё и не по памяти наизусть, а по нотам с листа, то в сравнении с весом и объёмом инструмента две-три такие папки - незаметный пустяк.

Вы ведь, кажется, тоже не профессиональный музыкант, Евгений? В связи с этим я, честно говоря, никак не могу взять в толк откуда у Вас необходимость играть в разных местах, да при том настолько обширно-разнообразный материал, чтобы его невозможно было удержать в памяти :scratch_:


----------



## gerborisov (30 Июн 2014)

есть такие папки с отстёгивающимися страницами. Иногда бликуют и не видно ноты


----------



## vev (30 Июн 2014)

*MAN*,
Да, Александр,

не профессионал я, но сидеть за аккордеоном только дома мне скушновато. Поэтому на даче стоит второй, а у детей третий. Вожу домашний только при ооочень редких стечениях обстоятельств.

По поводу разнообразного материала, столько всего хочется попробовать :biggrin: Итак столько времени уже потеряно. .. Вот в работе сразу достаточно большое количество произведений. Разобрал кусок, перешел к другому, вернулся к первому и т.д. Мне так проще
Без нот вообще, по памяти, мне играть некомфортно. Я могу в них не смотреть, они должны стоять 

Ну а качество... Надеюсь и оно растет. По крайней мере, за год достаточно интенсивных занятий я и жена с *тещей* прогресс видим :biggrin:


----------



## MAN (30 Июн 2014)

vev писал:


> Без нот вообще, по памяти, мне играть некомфортно. Я могу в них не смотреть, они должны стоять


Ну тогда видимо планшет действительно лучшее решение проблемы и размер его экрана не столь уж важен, если смотреть в ноты необязательно - лишь бы они были 

Впрочем тогда и сами аккордеоны-то не очень нужны :biggrin:


----------



## vev (30 Июн 2014)

*MAN*,

Ой, Александр, Вам бы только похохмить да поиздеваться над любителем :biggrin: 

В нотах есть великий сакральный смысл: они уверенность придают. Вот забыл ченьть, а в ноты посмотрел и все в порядке. Ну а если не забыл. ...
Да и речь там шла о уже выученных произведениях


----------



## MAN (30 Июн 2014)

vev писал:


> В нотах есть великий сакральный смысл: они уверенность придают. Вот забыл ченьть, а в ноты посмотрел и все в порядке.


 В порядке дальнейшего издевательства позволю себе заметить, что есть такое небезосновательное мнение, будто бы человеческий мозг (даже у предпенсионеров ) ничуть не уступает по своим возможностям всяким электронным IT-фигулькам (даже самым разнаисовременнейшим). А превосходит всю эту нежить несравненно! Надобно только уметь правильно им пользоваться. А Вы, значит, думаете, что какая-то тупая и бесчувственная полупроводниковая ерундовина способна запомнить Ваши любимые произведения для аккордеона лучше Вас самого?


----------



## vev (30 Июн 2014)

*MAN*,

Согласен, до человеческого мозга электронике еще расти и расти. Правда и нам есть куда стремиться для того, чтобы научиться вытаскивать из своего мозга хотя бы доли процентов от его возможностей. 

Кстати, игра на аккордеоне значительно повысила этом мизерный процент в моем случае. Некоторые номера телефонов всплывают в памяти без участия электроники. Помню наизусть номер, который у нас в квартире был 75 году и телефоны школьных друзей вспомнил. К сожалению, по поводу своего нынешнего домашнего у меня такой уверенности нет. Приходится лазить в электронную шпаргалку :biggrin:

Александр, Вы же сейчас не на Роботроне сообщения печатаете и не идете на телеграф их отправлять. Поганую электронную штуковину для этого используете. Прогресс однако. Дите моего знакомого долго озадачено смотрело на LCD монитор, а затем задало вопрос, а куда собственно марку наклеивать. Они уже про телеграф даже и не знают. И нам пора мыслить современными категориями


----------



## sergcv (1 Июл 2014)

Есть еще один вариант. PDF файл конвертируется в JPG, затем на флэшку. В качестве экрана используется телевизор, при этом размеры экрана в принципе любого размера. Просмотр страниц пультом.


----------



## hovrin120 (26 Июл 2014)

vev писал:


> В нотах есть великий сакральный смысл: они уверенность придают. Вот забыл ченьть, а в ноты посмотрел и все в порядке. Ну а если не забыл. ...


 Когда произведение не ложится в душу, т.е надо вот играть такую-то музыку, вот здесь конечно нужны ноты, дело доходит до смешного, ну не знаю я этой мелодии или забыл, поют тоже не профессионалы а школьники к примеру которые также без наводки не смогут правильно спеть, без нот туго придется, ну а если что-то сильно понравилось, тут уж не как не забыть. Если что сказал лишнего прошу прощения.


----------

